
5G standard is ready: Rel-15 success spans 3GPP groups - doener
http://www.3gpp.org/news-events/3gpp-news/1965-rel-15_news
======
chrispeel
Somewhat High-level article [https://www.edn.com/5G/4458325/What-
is-5G-NR-](https://www.edn.com/5G/4458325/What-is-5G-NR-)

Another somewhat high-level PPT [http://www.5gsummit.org/docs/slides/John-
Smee-5GSummit-Silic...](http://www.5gsummit.org/docs/slides/John-
Smee-5GSummit-SiliconValley-11162015.pdf)

I've worked on LTE; the 5G NR physical layer look to me to be very similar to
LTE. See
[http://www.3gpp.org/DynaReport/38-series.htm](http://www.3gpp.org/DynaReport/38-series.htm)
and
[https://www.keysight.com/upload/cmc_upload/All/Understanding...](https://www.keysight.com/upload/cmc_upload/All/Understanding_the_5G_NR_Physical_Layer.pdf)
for gory details

~~~
elboru
From someone who doesn't know anything about wireless technologies. Is there
any chance 5g will break the walls that prevent real unlimited data?

If not, what must happen in order to allow everyone use Netflix on their
phones without wifi?

~~~
josteink
> Is there any chance 5g will break the walls that prevent real unlimited
> data?

For providers to provide true unlimited data, you have to have true unlimited
bandwidth.

Wireless connectivity is provided through a _shared medium_. For comparison
you have wired networking where every customer has a _dedicated medium_ , the
wire, for themselves. This is what makes all the difference between actually
unlimited and capped plans.

So, no. Not today. Not anytime soon.

~~~
boramalper
> Wireless connectivity is provided through a shared medium. For comparison
> you have wired networking where every customer has a dedicated medium, the
> wire, for themselves.

Isn’t wire also a shared medium? It’s not that there is an end-to-end circuit
when you connect to another machine on the Net; your packets will be send
along with others’.

~~~
oasisbob
> Isn’t wire also a shared medium?

That's a really tricky question. At some point, the packets are going to share
a link with those from other customers, possibly oversubscribed...

Cable internet is clearly a shared medium at both the physical and link
layers.

Fiber like GPON is shared physically-ish, but DWDM isolates individual waves
so thoroughly that it's hard to think of that as a shared physical medium
unless you're thinking about backhoe fade and the like.

With DSL, do you consider the DSLAM?

Etc

~~~
amazon_not
> Fiber like GPON is shared physically-ish, but DWDM isolates individual waves
> so thoroughly that it's hard to think of that as a shared physical medium
> unless you're thinking about backhoe fade and the like.

This is incorrect. GPON does not use DWDM, or any individual waves per
subscriber. GPON is a shared medium with one wavelenght used in the upstream
and one wavelenght used in the downstream direction. Each subscriber is
allocated bandwidth on the shared medium.

Not even next generation PON uses DWDM. Next generation PON still uses on
upstream and one downstream wavelenght per PON tree, but there can be multiple
PON trees on the same backhaul fiber. It's more like a CWDM overlay of PON
trees.

The only PON that uses DWDM is WDM-PON, but it isn't deployed commercially at
scale yet.

~~~
oasisbob
Thanks for the correction - easy to forget that the P in PON is for passive.

------
thisrod
If you know of an article that sums up what this standard protocol does, how
it does it, and why that wasn't possible until now, then could you please post
a link?

~~~
gballan
Not sure what level you're after, but try [1].

[1] [https://www.ericsson.com/en/ericsson-technology-
review/archi...](https://www.ericsson.com/en/ericsson-technology-
review/archive/2017/designing-for-the-future-the-5g-nr-physical-layer)

------
sintaxi
Anyone know the safety testing that's been done on 5G?

------
AtlasBarfed
Is this simply an agreement on the standard? Or do they have working radios
that could drop into smartphone form factors?

~~~
signa11
> Is this simply an agreement on the standard? Or do they have working radios
> that could drop into smartphone form factors?

patience you must have my young padawan, patience ! give it a few years...

------
2sk21
Looking at the list of signatories, I don't see Apple. or is this a group of
chip and infrastructure vendors?

------
dalu
Maybe someone could help me with a LTE issue here... I'm in Croatia, about 1km
from the tower, -70 dBm. The (ZTE MF286) router has a MTU 1500 and MSS 1300
setting. I can change this setting. In Germany I have a VDSL (Telekom DSL)
100/40 MBit/s home network. A Fritz!Box 7590 is on the front and it's
providing VPN access over old age cisco type xauth1+psk (aka user pass and
group pass). When I try to connect in Archlinux using Networkmanager-vpnc I
can connect to the German home network. But I can't ssh into any boxes in the
German network. I am able to do that over Croatian DSL without issues. The
adapter's MTU is 1500 and the tun0 MTU is 1412. So this works over DSL but not
over TLE.

When I change the adapter's MTU down to 1420 (reading libreswan's site I
stumbled upon this value) I can login via ssh and seemingly also use it as
it's supposed to. But then other issues arise... TLS Handshakes timing out. As
if a dog is trying to chase its tail. I've canceled the TLE service
subscription in the 14 day period because of that and I'm going to return the
router today in 4 hours tops. This this is kind of a last straw kind of help
request. Otherwise I'm stuck on a 14/1 Mbit/s VDSL connection which is painful
to say the least, but at least I'm able to ssh into my German home network
without problems.

